# Back From Lake PickWick



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well we just got back from lake pickwick, the weather was nice and the fish where biting pretty good, got a whole bunchtcha catfish, no monsters the biggest was around 12lbs but we got some channels over 10 that was nice, i even got my first small mouth bass, we went to the pickwick damn, the water falls, drank a alotah beer and did alotah boat riding it was fun, i would recommended it to any one, there some nice fish up there, and beautiful scenery..


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

..nice!...on several counts....


----------

